# Pipe trains on the D&RGW



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

A while back someone was asking about the pipe gons and idler flat cars used on the D&RGW narrow gauge. This photo is from the Denver Public Library website. Shows a string of pipe gondola and idler flats on a siding in Alamosa, Co.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I think that someone was me









Nice photo find. Those are the larger diameter pipe...likely casing. 



Took these photos of the pipe train I finished just before it was time to close down the layout for the year.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, on the right hand track in the distance--are there a couple of cars tipped over about 45 degrees? 
As recently as this decade, there were still some ties left here showing spike holes for the third rail. 

Larry


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone notice where the picture was taken FROM?/ The roof of a very unique piece of equipment!! 
jonathan


----------



## engineerdoug (Aug 2, 2009)

Great picture of the pipe loads in Alamosa. It shows how many of the large pipe loaded into a gondola.
Thanks... Mudhen


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt: I had a hunch it was you that was asking about the pipe gons. Nice photos of your pipe train in Colorado. I have a cabin in Wrightwood with a 50X100 ft. lot next door that I own. Looks very, very similar to the terrain and trees you have there. That would make a great layout! Ummmmmm...... 

Larry: I spotted the tipped car after you mentioned it. 

Jonathan: Could that have been taken from the roof of a flanger, by any chance? 

Mudhen: Your welcome.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Not from a flanger. Looks to be taken from Derrick OP


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure those are tipped over.... I've blown it up as big as I can and still maintain any kind of clarity .... looks like the way the pipe is stacked lends that impression, but if you look closely you can still see the car sides oriented vertically .... looks like the pyramid of pipes doesn't fill up the sides of the car like you might expect. 

That's an unusually clear photo for the timeperiod! 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Yup, that's standing on the top of OP.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Is Alamosa still a big RR town?


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Alamosa is still alive and kicking, although the narrow gauge component is long gone. Today it's the home base for the standard gauge San Luis and Rio Grande, and the Rio Grande Scenic RR. The current route was built as a standard gauge line at the end of the 19th century to replace a narrow gauge route that actually crossed the Sangre de Cristo Mtns. several miles further to the north. Alamosa is still a hub, with lines south to Antonito where it connects with the Cumbres and Toltec, west to Monte Vista, and east over La Veta Pass to the Front Range connections with the UP and BNSF. The RGSRR is part and parcel of the SLRG operations. The bulk of the traffic is agricultural products, but what makes it unique is that several of each day's trains are "mixed", with at least one passenger car in the consist.

The dual gauge trackage and the roundhouse and shops were removed years ago, and the yard today occupies less than half of the area it formerly did. A wye has been built in the area that was occupied by the roundhouse, and a new engine house has been erected inside the wye. The depot has been undergoing remodelling this year, and should be reopened next season as the headquarters for the railroads and a tourist information center. Today, there are only three tracks in front of the depot. There's still plenty of action however, especially during the months of RGSRR tourist operations.

Last month, we got to ride the RGSRR on the "San Luis Express", which makes a 122-mile round trip daily over la Veta Pass (Fir) to the town of La Veta. This year, Wednesday through Sunday, the trains have been powered by former LS&I 2-8-0 #18:









The dome cars were originally used on the Santa Fe, later on the Holland America Cruise Lines "McKinley Explorer" between Anchorage, Denali, and Fairbanks in Alaska. They afford great views of the route, which crosses the highest pass in North America served by passenger service today. Here's a shot as we climbed up the 2-1/2% grade on the west side: 









So, while Alamosa isn't as big a destination for narrow guage fans as it once was, it's still well worth a visit and a ride over the line, which showcases Rocky Mountain railroading and engineering at it's best. Most of us, while modelers, are also big railfans, and this stop is a "must"! 
Ed


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW, the date on the photo is 17 February 1958, taken by Bob Richardson.


----------

